# most weight gained in a day?



## vinceforheismen (Dec 17, 2006)

whats the most weight youve ever gained in a day?
this morning i weighed in at 184 and now i weigh in at 197. lol what about you?


----------



## goandykid (Dec 17, 2006)

There's no way you put on 13 pounds, or if you somehow did I'm amazed. I'd say I've put on 6 or 7 on the scale, but after a quick bathroom break it would be down to a minor amount of weight gain. 


Nothing like the Day after Thanksgiving deuce.


----------



## drew_c (Dec 18, 2006)

vinceforheismen said:


> whats the most weight youve ever gained in a day?
> this morning i weighed in at 184 and now i weigh in at 197. lol what about you?



What exactly did you eat?


----------



## vortrit (Dec 18, 2006)

I'd say five pounds at the most.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 18, 2006)

goandykid said:


> There's no way you put on 13 pounds, or if you somehow did I'm amazed. I'd say I've put on 6 or 7 on the scale, but after a quick bathroom break it would be down to a minor amount of weight gain.
> 
> 
> Nothing like the Day after Thanksgiving deuce.



Not a problem  Easily 10+lbs when I was younger.  But by next morning I would be back to my original weight.


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 18, 2006)

For me, it's been 3 pounds.


----------



## plewser2006 (Dec 18, 2006)

well...
i entered a biggest looser competition at in hs last year as a joke..
i didnt honestly think i would loose any weight so i drank an intire gallon of water and didnt piss all day

by 2:30 when i weighed in i had gained 9 pounds...

needless to say the following friday i had sucessfully lost more weight than anyone else

then by the end of the 9 weeks i had lost a total of 17 lbs... and i was completely dehydrated so in all honesty i probably only lost 5 pounds at best..


----------



## plewser2006 (Dec 18, 2006)

i dought you could actually gain more than a pound of actual body mass in a day...
thats probably a significant over estimation too...

anything more than a half a pound of weight gain is just water weight.. or food in you digestive system

that aside
10 pounds is gunna be around the upper limit for most of us


----------



## StanUk (Dec 18, 2006)

Prolly around 10 lbs. I once had an all you can eat chinese, i ate to the point of almost passing out and then went drinking after. I reckon i gained a fair few temporary pounds that night.


----------



## zombul (Dec 18, 2006)

vinceforheismen said:


> whats the most weight youve ever gained in a day?
> this morning i weighed in at 184 and now i weigh in at 197. lol what about you?



Were you holding two 5lb containers of protein powder the second time.


----------



## drew_c (Dec 18, 2006)

I will have to see what kind of damage I do on Christmas this year.. I usually go out of my way to not weigh myself in that kinda situation but I'm curious now


----------



## vinceforheismen (Dec 18, 2006)

lol i had 6 meals and a lot of water.


----------



## vinceforheismen (Dec 18, 2006)

but this morning i was down to 185 so yeah i guess it was all water weight


----------



## JimSnow (Dec 19, 2006)

I weigh myself daily - generally. In extremes it can vary 6-8 pounds... but usually dehydration from a shift of heavy work. That's despite drinking a gallon of fluid.

If you added unexcremented feces... I could believe 12lbs for a 200lb. male.

At the end of the day - a pound or two a month is a monumental weight gain for me. When you chart your weight on a daily basis you begin to discover some very odd, but subtle, patterns which don't entirely make sense (yet). I think it's important to do that.


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 19, 2006)

Ive gained upwards of 17 pounds in a day from re hydration, stuffing my face, and sodium intake


----------



## plewser2006 (Dec 19, 2006)

ive heard that sodium intake can cause you to retain massive amounts of water... true?


----------



## drew_c (Dec 20, 2006)

plewser2006 said:


> ive heard that sodium intake can cause you to retain massive amounts of water... true?



True

And in the last day and a half or so I managed to go from 155 --> 170lbs.. but that is with a bunch of carbs and really needing to take a piss 

Wash down a smoothie with some water and you would be amazed how the scale can jump  I'm guessing it will take ~3 days to return to 155. Probably much quicker if I were to crank up the morning cardio intensity but I don't really feel like I need to.

Well anyway that was fun. I hadn't planned on any kind of cheat until Christmas but this thread gave me an excuse. Thanks


----------



## mike456 (Dec 22, 2006)

vinceforheismen said:


> whats the most weight youve ever gained in a day?
> this morning i weighed in at 184 and now i weigh in at 197. lol what about you?



I have gone from 235 too 257 in a day


----------



## Mehlhorn08 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Superbowl*

During the day of the superbowl I gained 8 pounds.


----------



## Conquester (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow! That is a lot! I wouldn't even think that was possible!  I would only say its been about 3-4 lbs for me.


----------



## UFC rocks (Mar 3, 2008)

are you guys takling about one off days or ever day. what i mean is i put on about 4-5 pounds ever day from food and water, and then the next morning its down again, is this normal?

i guess the most i have gained in a day would be about 7 pounds, (half a stone).


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 3, 2008)

What is it with people bumping really fucking old topics lately.


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 3, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> What is it with people bumping really fucking old topics lately.


Newbs.


----------

